# Gibson Dethklok “Thunderhorse” Explorer



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

New one from Gibson. 

Brendon Small Introduces the Dethklok


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Opened this thread expecting a cheesed up shit looking guitar with robot tuning onboard effects and a fleshlight mounted in the back similar to the junk they've been putting out lately.

Came away extremely impressed - if I didn't already have an Explorer I would definitely get one of those over a standard one!


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Explorers rule. Brendon Small rules.

The way I figure it, the more used explorers on the market, the better. Bring 'em on!

Cheers


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I read the title of this thread waaaay too fast and totally thought it said Dethkok...you can only imagine the type of guitar I pictured in my head.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

Gee, does everybody get a signature guitar these days? I'm waiting for the Kim Mitchell signature model. At least I've heard of him.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

edward said:


> Gee, does everybody get a signature guitar these days? I'm waiting for the Kim Mitchell signature model. At least I've heard of him.


Yeah, I know what you mean, but I'm with Peter on this one. The specs that they've given (few as they are) make this seem like a really nice axe! I've always loved Explorers, but don't have one and if I were going to look at picking on up, this would DEFINITELY be on the short list!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I admit I have never heard of him or the band. The guitar looks great though


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Peter said:


> Opened this thread expecting a cheesed up shit looking guitar with robot tuning onboard effects and a fleshlight mounted in the back similar to the junk they've been putting out lately.


they come with Fleshlight's now??? no wonder its called fretboard masterbation...i'm guessing the more you solo the better it gets? it would explain a lot!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I was also expecting some crazy guitar, that is very taste full..


----------



## Super Phil (Jul 9, 2011)

Everyone's mad at Murderface.... Everyone's being mean to me.... largetongue


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

looks like a nice guitar actually,you'd never get the cartoon connection,might actually be a signature model that DOESN'T go down in value after time.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's really cool.
I like it!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't understand what is so special about it. not that it isn't a nice guitar.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Although I never, ever liked Explorer's, what I had pictured in my mind was way worst than that.

So to that, I'll say that its not too bad.

Wait. Correction. It's still one ugly guitar no matter what they'd do to is, including puttin' on their space shuttle type pcb systems in it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice looking explorer.

is Dethklok that cartoon show band??


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Some background:



> *Dethklok* is both a virtual band[SUP][3][/SUP] featured in the Adult Swim animated program _Metalocalypse_, as well as a real band created to perform the band's melodic death metal music in live shows. The band was created by Brendon Small and Tommy Blacha. Dethklok is sometimes cited as an example of "comedy rock" on par with bands such as GWAR and Spinal Tap. The music heard on Metalocalypse is performed by Brendon Small, with others as needed. The first official Dethklok album was released on September 25, 2007, entitled _The Dethalbum_. The album debuted at number 21 on Billboard Magazine's Top 200 list.[SUP][4][/SUP] The band released _Dethalbum II_ on September 29, 2009, and toured with Mastodon, High on Fire and Converge. Small and drummer Gene Hoglan performed on both albums.[SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP]





> In the _Metalocalypse_ series, Dethklok is depicted as an extremely popular and successful death metal band. The band's fan base includes billions of metalfanatics, who frequently endanger themselves to watch the band perform live.[SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP] With their widespread commercial success and lucrative sponsorship contracts, Dethklok is ranked as the world's seventh largest economy by the end of the second season.[SUP][9][/SUP]The members of Dethklok are often portrayed as incompetent at almost everything not related to their profession. The band struggles to perform everyday tasks, including shopping for groceries, preparing food, and maintaining proper social relationships. They are often assisted by their manager and lawyer, Charles Foster Ofdensen, who frequently attempts to prevent the band from making poor decisions. The band's actions and uncanny misfortune have caught the attention of an Illuminati-style council, known as The Tribunal. The Tribunal is portrayed as Dethklok's antagonist throughout the series, and secretly monitors their actions in almost every episode. They describe Dethklok as the "world's greatest cultural force." The leader of The Tribunal (Mr. Selatcia), however, frequently instructs the other members to allow Dethklok to do as they will.


Dethklok - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

